# Porter-Cable 2012 jig



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent! Do you have the templates for through dovetails, half blind dovetails, and box joints? If so, which joint are you using on your boxes? I use the half blind dovetail because it allows me to cut both board for one joint in one pass. It also allows me to get a box out of one 6 foot length.


----------



## Steves1967 (May 16, 2012)

What jig did you get? Post a link?


----------



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

I use the through dove tail. I believe that it a stronger joint and it does not take long to cut but it does take two cuts.
I got the jig at http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-4212-12-Inch-Deluxe-Dovetail/dp/B0006AAS8S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the same jig as billybwf.


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

Who needs a jig. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=dyXFE_biEwc&feature=fvwp


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Steven Tervort. Now that is radical. You are right, who needs a jig. 

I would be scared to death in that shop. Good way to lose fingers, arms, everything in between.

cchoganjr


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I would be scared to death in that shop. Good way to lose fingers, arms, everything in between.
> 
> cchoganjr


That is the beauty of the "Canadian Dovetail System," just roll up your sleeves, and all will be okay. Plus, there are no safety features to fiddle with so you can really crank out the boxes. :lpf:


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

While were talking store bought jigs, i bought this one and it cuts box joints like a dream, and you can change the sizes of your box ends instantly. It will do 1/8" finger joints up to 1" i believe. Ive only used it for 3/4" so far though. And its MADE IN USA. 

http://www.amazon.com/INCRA-I-BOX-J...3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357095266&sr=8-3&keywords=Ibox


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

billybwf said:


> I got the Porter-Cable 2012 jig for Christmas.


I bought one of these a few weeks ago based on another thread here. After opening it, seeing how it works, and looking at the pile of lumber that I plan on building hundreds of boxes with this winter, I put it back in the box. It looks like a good tool to build a few boxes with, but I'm sticking with the rabbit joint for production. Rabbits on the tablesaw are just too fast & easy.

I'd sell mine for $50 if anyone here lives around the Indy area.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

DonShackelford,

I had a similar thought. I visited my local woodworking store to see these jigs, and how they're used. I too decided to stay with rabbet jointed boxes, cut on either my router table or dado bladed table saw. I imagine the only tool that would cut box/finger joints accurate enough, fast enough to suit my box building esthetics and need for efficiency, would be a "hauncher", like those once sold by Beebabys.com.

One alternative, might be the locking miter joint, cut with a carbide toothed router blade on a router table. Once I can afford to set up one router table for each of the two cuts necessary for the joint, I'll be in business to make locking miter jointed boxes. The table and blade adjustments are the same, but one edge is cut with the stock vertical, and the other edge with the stock horizontal, so they need different guides to take them safely and accurately past the shaping blade. Perhaps even two shapers, one for each cut, for more power and even smoother joints, with more cuts between blade replacements.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

DonShackelford said:


> I'd sell mine for $50 if anyone here lives around the Indy area.


If I was in the area, I'd take you up on that.


----------

